# Vashti Bunyan



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Vashti Bunyan is one of those artists with a cult reputation built upon the unavailability of her first Album for a couple of decades. Think Nick Drake, who was also produced by Joe Boyd, they were rediscovered when CD's made their tracks available.

I love that album but find it had to recommend, as the songs seem simple and in truth she doesn't have a particularly interesting voice!!! However listening to her is like having a refreshing drink of pure mountain water that sets you up for the day. The oppsite of most of my tastes!






The album comes with a story and is almost a 'concept' album as we accompany her on a journey.
The reason for posting this now is I have just watched a documentary made 35 years after the original album, that features little music but was revelatory to me and I thought would interest anyone who loves the album. I don't want to spoil things for anyone but suffice to say, she looks back with a different eye, she is a gorgeous woman with a most interesting tale to tell. I would be interested in the reactions of anyone else who is a fan of the record.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

I think she's a little inconsistent and sometimes a bit too twee for my liking, but a few of her songs are among my very favourites.


----------

